# Pessary insertion in Gyn clinic



## kumeena (Aug 14, 2009)

Trial pessary tried and patient coudn't tolerate the procedure.Can we bill 57160 or not?


----------



## rwood (Aug 14, 2009)

I think you could bill it with a 53 modifier. (discontinued procedure)


----------



## grandmacoder (Aug 14, 2009)

*Pessary procedure discontinued*

Procedure discontinued with 53 modifier should work - Pessary being sterillzed and reused?


----------



## kumeena (Aug 14, 2009)

is it OK for hospital billing? I am doing hospital billing


----------

